
There is no luggage storage at any US airport - csomar
https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopic-g35805-i32-k11672345-Daytime_luggage_storage_O_hare-Chicago_Illinois.html
======
ringshall
Have the terrorists won?

------
travisjungroth
I stored bags at Seatac a few months ago.

